# Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ3 camera  CCB read errors



## vstemen (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi.  I cannot mount my camera.  I have tried on two different computers, one running FreeBSD 9.2 and one running FreeBSD 10.2.  I have the same problem on each.  This is the log output when it is plugged into the USB port.


```
ugen7.2: <Panasonic> at usbus7
  umass0: <Panasonic DMC-TZ3, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.10, addr 2> on usbus7
  umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4100
  umass0:7:0:-1: Attached to scbus7
  da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
  da0: <MATSHITA DMC-TZ3 0100> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device
  da0: 1.000MB/s transfers
  da0: 7695MB (15759360 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 980C)
  da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
```
But the /dev/da0 device never appears and after a bit of a delay, it starts outputting the following errors.


```
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 f0 77 ff 00 00 01 00
  (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
  (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
  (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 f0 77 ff 00 00 01 00
  (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
  (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
  ...
  Error 5, Retries exhausted
  (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): got CAM status 0x44
  (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): fatal error, failed to attach to device
  da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
  da0: <MATSHITA DMC-TZ3 0100> detached
  (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Periph destroyed
```
If I remove the flash card and use internal memory, it creates the /dev/da0 and /dev/da0s1 devices, then starts erroring when I try to mount it.  The errors are the same except the numbers are different on the CDB line.


```
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 00 39 00 00 0c 00
```
Here is some of the information from `usbconfig`.

```
idVendor = 0x04da
  idProduct = 0x2372
  bcdDevice = 0x0010
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <Panasonic>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <DMC-TZ3>
```
Any help would be appreciated.  Let me know if there is any other information I can provide that might help solve the issue.


----------

